# unwanted bees around ornamental pond



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees tend to be very loyal to a consistent, close water source. If you provide them with a different consistent water source you might get them to leave the pond alone. It helps, when trying to get them to the new source, to use some kind of scent. Not so important what, just something the water foragers can use to recruit more foragers. Anise oil, vanilla, or whatever will work. Once they are in the habit of using the new source the smell isn't so important but a consistent water supply is.

Water foragers are not defensive and will not bother you but if they are in a swimming pool it is a pain. A bird bath or any other receptical where the bees can land and walk down to the water to drink without falling in and drowning, will work as an alternative water source. I'm not so concerned about looks, so I just have a plastic five gallon bucket with a lot of sticks in it for the bees to climb down to drink.


----------



## DanO (Jun 11, 2004)

I assume the pond is not the pool your kids swim in. If so, you already have a very good solution to keep the bees out of the kids pool. All you really need to do is show the kids that they don't need to be afraid of the bees.

A neighbor of mine kept a half barrel of water plants during the summer with gold fish to control the insect larvae and snails to control the algae. The first time she brushed the plants away to check on the fish and had a cloud of bees fly up she was kind of spooked. But she soon got used to it and enjoyed watching the bees.

The pond is a great place to watch the bees because they won't be defending their home and they stick around longer as opposed to foragers on flowers that keep moving around. You can move in close but don't breath on them because they don't like that. And don't try to pet them even though they are cute and fuzzy. Try to stay out of their flight path so they don't bump into you accidentally.

While you are watching the bees you will see which way they head for home. On a hot day there may be enough traffic to follow all the way back to the hive. You will want to try and find the hive to make sure it's not in a location where someone will accidently disturb them.

The biggest threat you'll find is that the bees emit some kind kind of mind control that makes humans want to build bee houses and in extreme cases quit their jobs to spend full time caring for the bees.


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

Don't worry about the bees and plant some tomatoes. Brandywine are my favorites. The bees will visit and your 'maters will be that much better. Of course they help other lesser veggies too.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

I have had nucs, literally around my 3 foot tall pool. My daughter, at that time was 6 and had her friends over. No problems with the bees. In fact the kids would hang over the edge of the pool and drop water onto the landing boards. Every time a bee would stick its head out they would drop water on it. They thought it was cool. I felt sorry for the bee. Size of drop compared to size of bee. 
There is nothing to be afraid of from bees. Remember they are not out to commit suicide. They sting they die. They will only sting if you disturb their hive or swat at them. If you leave them alone then they will do the same.
Now about the disease of the beekeeper. The one who will do everything to make more bees. Feed them, house them, make queens, buy equipment, sell honey, wife forgot what he looks like without a vail.....
All a bunch of wives tails. Not true. MMM wonder where the wife went?








Dan


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>MMM wonder where the wife went? 

I know where mine went, and good riddence!


----------



## Hook (Jun 2, 2002)

Provide an additional source of water as suggested, but add a little salt to it, say a tablespoon to 5 gallons. Bees like the salt, ie swaet fron the kids in the pool, probably a critter on the rock, ect. Try the salt idea, it has been known to work.


------------------
Dale Richards
Dal-Col Apiaries
Drums, PA


----------

